# 2016 Rogue - Front and rear tie down points for a canoe?



## D=man (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm looking for someone who has racked a canoe on their '16 Rogue. I just bought a second hand and went through a crisis to get it on my vehicle and travel safely. Would feel better if I had a front and rear tie down for safetys sake, but found mostly plastic. 

Not sure if anyone has added any utility rings under their bumpers or has found a good chassis point. Right now I'm using ratchet straps to pull the boat close, but would love a little more points of control.

Any techniques?


----------



## benbrinkman84 (Jun 25, 2016)

I would like to know this too.


----------



## NR2018 (May 6, 2018)

check these out: 

FishYuan Quick Loops - Fast Kayak and Canoe Tie Down Anchor Straps for Car Ho... Amazon.com : FishYuan Quick Loops - Fast Kayak and Canoe Tie Down Anchor Straps for Car Hoods and Trunks : Sports & Outdoors


----------

